# 162 7/8 going home



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

That is a nice deer


----------



## flatsmaster23 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks great !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizzkid8631 (Jan 5, 2017)

Badass


----------



## Jimbo4453 (Mar 13, 2020)

MountNMan57 said:


> This is a customer mount from this year.
> View attachment 7515488


Great deer, he has a lot of caricature


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Wonderful looking mount how long did it take you ?


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Man of Leisure said:


> Wonderful looking mount how long did it take you ?


Just to mount, probably 1 1/2 hour.


----------



## Bowhunter556 (Dec 14, 2021)

Awesome deer and good job on the mount. Looks awesome!


----------



## Team91 (Dec 31, 2021)

Great looking mount!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

That is nice!!


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Cool rack


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Got to love all the tines!


----------



## cwreedy (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice deer! Pretty mount.


----------

